# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  Indiegogo Update 12/23/13

## Eddie

*Good news, everyone!
The new offices and the production facility are completed (just in time to be considered "Xmas gifts"!).
Since the last campaign stretch goal was surpassed, we decided to push the envelope on the production capabilities. For this reason instead of machining all the parts in-house, we are signing partnerships with contractors and suppliers of components, so that they will provide the (custom made) parts and we'll only have to assembly in-house.
Injection-molded parts, aluminium extrusions and frames, Electronics and steppers: all coming to us ready to be assembled.
This should vastly increase our capability to scale the production in our early production days and less machinery in-house

It took a little more than expected to get authorizations and paperwork done for heating,electricity etc, but that didn't stop the design process in our temporary location. The offices (see previous update) are also finished, we'll be moving the first week of January.

Software time!
We have worked on the FABtotum UI basic modules: basic serial comunication,CNC Jogging, MDI, Gcode reading from file.
The UI itself will be created upon those modules, right now we are doing everything from the Raspberry's comand-line.
One of the modules we are working on that is actually cool to show you in action is the digital acquisition module AKA "3d scanning". It's comprised of many sub-modules: 3d Scan, 3/4D probing and point cloud processing / scanning strategy.
Right now we have the first part in place: 3d scanning, wich we are testing it on a benchmark. The 5Mpx CMOS camera really shows here.
And we haven't optimized the scan yet,this is just raw input!
derp! (note: the scan in the pic is actually horizontally-mirrored)

Mechanical updates
As for the mechanical design progress, we are working on extrusion,4th axis (A/E) and improving the precision on X/Y axes. 
We finalized the main design and the machining procedure to produce the upper frame.We are still discussing pro and cons of the HBot and the coreXY configs in order to make a wise choice.




Website & Team updates, Xmas Break.
Based on your feedback we are working on a new website, including more contents and a new look.
The FABtotum Team is expanding, we are now 6 people and growing!
We'll be having a little break for Xmas (24,25,26). We won't be online as usual, but we'll be reading emails and reply to everyone ASAP.
The FABteam will back full-time & full-strenght on the 27th of Dec.

Have a great holiday season!
FABteam*

----------

